# Unusual Soda Bottle



## Harry Pristis (Feb 16, 2016)

I have had this odd soda which I hope someone will recognize . . . just where it might have been made would be enough.  I don't think I've ever seen another like it.  I've photographed it alongside an American-made bottle from circa 1870 for comparison.  I think they may be about the same age.  Any ideas?

​


----------



## truedigr (Feb 16, 2016)

I know it has that soda look to it, but I am leaning more to an unusual med. RC


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 16, 2016)

truedigr said:


> I know it has that soda look to it, but I am leaning more to an unusual med. RC



That is a reasonable consideration.  The glass is thick (for re-use, or to contain gas pressure?) and the lip has a prominent overhang (to retain a wire harness for a cork?).  But, I just don't know for sure.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting, it looks like maybe a Howe Closure and as a soda type a form similar to some stoneware bottles. As a medicine type it's form is similar to Elliman's embrocation and such but the lip just looks wrong. 
It's like some hybrid thing.


----------



## TROG (Feb 17, 2016)

This bottle is similar to some we have here in Australia from the 1870 period that were used for Ginger Ale that were  made in England. Shape is basically identical but the lip does have some difference.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 17, 2016)

TROG said:


> This bottle is similar to some we have here in Australia from the 1870 period that were used for Ginger Ale that were  made in England. Shape is basically identical but the lip does have some difference.



Now, this fits.  Could be a Howe closure or something similar, as Eric suggests.  But, the made-in-England for the colonies sounds right.  Do you have an image of the Australian version, TROG?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 18, 2016)

None of the diggers/collectors on a UK bottle forum were familiar with this bottle -- they didn't think it was UK-made.  I am leaning now toward it being a continental mineral water bottle, but it is still a mystery.  Anyone?


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 26, 2016)

The way the shoulder slopes down to a hard straight rim/edge does not look like a soda/mineral water to me. Where was the bottle found? The "dot" in the center of the base is something I've seen many times on other bottles. I don't believe this was a soda.


----------

